# is ear taping necessary?



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

i was curious if ear taping is necessary if the ears already stands up straight like an arrow? i'm asking cause it's about an hour drive to the vet, and maybe i don't have to go if ear taping isn't needed?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

no ...i dont tape the pups if the ears stand straight.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No not necessary unless issues pop up or they are attempting to fall. I have never taped ears. That ia a GORGEOUS dog and crop by the way.


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks, that'll save me 110 miles of drive back n forth. i just got tired of driving to the vet.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

i wish Harold's ears would stand like that... we have been to the vet SEVERAL times in the last couple of weeks for re-tapes, and i think they are starting to get annoyed with me.  they tell me to leave his e-collar off and come back in a week to recheck... he usually has the tape off in a few hours and is scratching like crazy. they showed me how to do it myself during my last visit and that is what i have been doing the last couple of days... multiple times a day


----------



## pugs_boy (May 14, 2010)

Let me guess... Dr labounty?? He did my boys ears and they look great, never taped either.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They look great no need to tape. Those that going to to the vet to tape just do it yourself and use good tape and they will not fall down. There is a sticky thread of how to tape anddo it yourself.


----------

